# Bairds Malt Profiles For Beersmith?



## SpillsMostOfIt (6/2/08)

Perhaps I killed the part of my brain that handles google searching last night, but there doesn't seem to be Beersmith profiles for Bairds malt anywhere obvious.

Assuming for the moment that it isn't me, could someone please point me at them.

Cheers.


----------



## bconnery (6/2/08)

I jumped straight to my folders thinking "I have that..."
Turns out I don't. I have two bairds malts entered, but no overall malt profile. 
None on the beersmith site either, but I'm guessing you knew that...
TIme to post on the forum perhaps...
I might do that today if I get time...

On the other hand if anyone has one


----------



## ozpowell (6/2/08)

bconnery said:


> I jumped straight to my folders thinking "I have that..."
> Turns out I don't. I have two bairds malts entered, but no overall malt profile.
> None on the beersmith site either, but I'm guessing you knew that...
> TIme to post on the forum perhaps...
> ...



I looked for them some time back and didn't find anything either...

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## jendres (6/2/08)

I had a search for them previously. This was the best I could find and then had to enter it in manually.

http://www.bairds-malt.co.uk/maltTypes.htm


----------



## BOG (6/2/08)

A suggestion for Ross if your reading this...... 

How about making a BeerSmith Ingredients file for all the grains / hops you sell.

Just a thought....


BOG


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (6/2/08)

Jeff E said:


> I had a search for them previously. This was the best I could find and then had to enter it in manually.
> 
> http://www.bairds-malt.co.uk/maltTypes.htm



It's interesting that this is the most info they have, particularly when it does not even list the entirety of their products. I was looking for specs on their chocolate and pale chocolate, but to no avail.

Guess I will just have brew blind (no, not in *that* way)...


----------



## Jazman (6/2/08)

try this


oops this is marris otter dint see u wanted choc


----------



## blackbock (6/2/08)

I just entered them myself as well. 

But since there is a lot of variation from batch to batch and season to season, the colour and yield will vary a bit. You could even just use the generic UK malts in Beersmith and still come out reasonably close, since most of the darker malts are used in smaller quantities anyway.


----------



## TidalPete (6/2/08)

BOG said:


> A suggestion for Ross if your reading this......
> 
> How about making a BeerSmith Ingredients file for all the grains / hops you sell.
> 
> ...



Hey Ross,

Please correct me if I'm wrong but didn't you mention (well over a year ago) that when time permitted you planned to add all the grain specs to all the grains that CraftBrewer sells? :unsure: 
Is this still in the pipeline?
The grain specs could then be added manually to all brewing software.
Hope I'm not putting you on the spot here.  

TP :beer:


----------



## Ross (6/2/08)

BOG said:


> A suggestion for Ross if your reading this......
> 
> How about making a BeerSmith Ingredients file for all the grains / hops you sell.
> 
> ...



Not a bad idea but most are already on Beersmith or available as a download. We have the malt specs on every grain we stock, so fell free to email me if there's anything in particular you want.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (6/2/08)

TidalPete said:


> Hey Ross,
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong but didn't you mention (well over a year ago) that when time permitted you planned to add all the grain specs to all the grains that CraftBrewer sells? :unsure:
> Is this still in the pipeline?
> ...



Hi Pete,

Not at all, it's more than in the pipeline its been on our new site since day 1 - We currently list the batch number of every grain in stock complete with its actual colour, with a comment to follow, that full specs are available on request. We regulary send this info out.

Cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (6/2/08)

Ross said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> Not at all, it's more than in the pipeline its been on our new site since day 1 - We currently list the batch number of every grain in stock complete with its actual colour, with a comment to follow, that full specs are available on request. We regulary send this info out.
> 
> Cheers Ross






:icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Wrenny (6/2/08)

Ross,

a great addition for your website would be a beersmith file for all of your stock. That way we don't have to do anything except brew.

I don't spose anyone wants to do work for nothing, and you wouldn't want anyone blaming you for incorrect info (which you may have put in correctly one season, and was wrong the next - especially hops). But would be very neat if you did.

Cheers,
Wrenny


----------



## jbumpstead (28/8/10)

After looking for a beersmith file for ages, I've exported that data and attached in beersmith .bsm format for anyone that's interested.

Unfortunately I'm unable to upload the file here, but am happy to email it as an attachment to anyone thats interested. PM me with your email.

Cheers,

Bumma.

edit: spelling.


----------



## WhiteRhyno (14/3/11)

I have just completed a profile for Bairds malts as well if anyone wants them, about 21 of them.
I can't seem to upload files either, so flick us a pm or get them here


----------



## Bribie G (14/3/11)

Thanks, downloaded from the kiwi site. 
I see Craftbrewer have stopped stocking Bairds base malts apart from Perle (I have 2 sacks, love the stuff) presumably to avoid doubling up too much on MO, GP etc and hence freshness issues, but the bsm file is more than welcome :icon_cheers:


----------



## warra48 (14/3/11)

Thank you WHitreRhyno.
Downloaded and saved into BeerSmith.


----------



## np1962 (14/3/11)

I update .bsm files for stock at the Brew Adelaide Store.
Malts are generally what are currently available from Cryer Malts through your local HBS.
As Ross has said previously he, and I, can supply full spec sheets for all malts in stock. Just need to ask.
.bsm files Available Here
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Bribie G (14/3/11)

Yes if you can get specs then you can easily create your own personal ingredient for your Beersmith "larder" . For example off topic but you could have a choice of, say Fuggles, Fuggles NZ, Fuggles Ellerslie, Fuggles Hopsdirect etc etc depending on what you currently have in your freezer, as the AAs and characteristics are all a wee bit different.


----------

